# Modular Movement Tray



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

So I bought this tray made by Gamesworkshop 
(http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1030025&prodId=prod1095472)
They are very nice trays that work for my purposes, however there is a small gap between the models and edges. My question is, would that gap legal in tournaments, or overall are movement trays legal in tournaments? I'm sure my friends will have no problems with it, I'm just curious as to how it will affect any tournaments I participate in.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Use the tray, but measure to the models... it causes a few issues but most people are used to them.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Modular trays are common in tournies so you should have no problems on that front.
The gaps are a godsend with some armies (I'm looking at you, Orks) as some of the bigger models just won't rank up without that little bit of leeway.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

The trays are just there to move the models round the board quickly. Wheaver they fit perfectly or not dosn't matter to much, as long as they don't get in the way you should be fine. Since most people always measure to the models not the trays

Skar


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Great, thanks guys!


----------

